# Bleeding after breeding????



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

:thinking:Have any of you ever had a doe bleed after being bred? I bred a saanan doe to my boer buck and for 4 days after being bred she bled. Small amounts of bright red blood. This will be her 2nd freshening. Now at day 5 her tail is crusted with a dark colored dry goop. Any insight? Not sure if I should be worried about her.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I know rough mating can cause bleeding, but 4 days after? I'm not sure...
Was it for sure blood? Leftover semen is a dark brown/yellow color that is discharged a few days after breeding.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely blood. I'm not sure, but it's possible it was in her urine. There was no discharge until the 5th day, just smears of dry, bright red blood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you taken her temp?

How is she acting? Eating?

Pin point where it is coming from.

Uterine infection to urinary tract infection can happen.

Bleeding can mean so many things.

Any scratches in that area or on her tail?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe she had some tearing during the breeding. She should be okay if that is the case. I think I would let her be for now, but keep an eye on her and watch for any changes. If the bleeding continues then I would probably take her into a vet and get their opinion. Watch for signs of infection. If she's acting depressed, off food, excessive discharge, trouble urinating, etc. You will want to take her into a vet.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah...she has no symptoms. Temp, appetite, everything is normal. Thinking maybe a rough breeding. ??? She has not bled or had any discharge for several days now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Then she should be fine.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. This was just a weird deal. Never seen it before.


----------

